# Problem with Kelly controller kls8080ips



## mrRob (Mar 31, 2021)

unpacked my controller after putting it away a few years ago when I abandoned the conversion project cause lack of money and time.

i can't seem to access the controller with windows 10 and the program. 
i know I'm supposed to use win 7 but have been told it should work on 10 as well. 
I've talked to the person i bought it from and he has been very helpful but we can't seem to get it working.
any suggestions?


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

I also have one of these controllers (new to me). I can connect to it with my mobile running Android 10.3.9 and the bluetooth dongle. With the Android app downloaded from Kelly's site the "buttons" for connect, read/write don't look right, but they work and I can change settings. I do have the extra dongle to go from the black plug to RS232, but seem to have misplaced it or I'd try it with windows 10.


----------

